# Any nice Kayaking trips in the thumb area?



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Headed to Caseville next week for the Cheeseburger Festival, and would like to go kayaking for a day trip. I know theres a couple rivers when you head North from Caseville up into the thumb. Are they any good for day trips? If so, suggestions on which river and where to launch from would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Captain Jay


----------

